# overhead routing



## Gustav Smit (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi to all your woorworkers. I am looking for guidance on building a jig for an overhead router. Any ideas out there?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Gustav and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

If you have a drill press or radial arm saw, you can use it above a table that way.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

here's one



Gustav Smit said:


> Hi to all your woorworkers. I am looking for guidance on building a jig for an overhead router. Any ideas out there?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Gustav.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

BJ any more details to go with that blueprint?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

Just this 

OVERARM PIN ROUTER
High-end woodshops all have one. 
Now, you can build a versatile overarm pin router for yourself.

Overarm Pin Router - Popular Mechanics
------------------------

Shopsmith - Accessory Catalog - MARK V Accesories - Overarm Pin Router
------------------------
http://www.woodworkingcd.com/list.php

8,500 Detailed Woodworking Projects and over 35,000 Plans and Patterns on One Fantastic CD. 
Each project includes a full size plan, step by step instructions which are accompanied by assembly illustrations and pictures of the finished product.

Fantastic project ideas for
indoor, outdoor, shop, office,
home decor, and more

========


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

THANKS BJ! Very cool!


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Hi Gustav,

I am not sure what you mean by overhead routing, but several here have built ski jigs to hold the router above the work which is securely mounted to a large work surface. You can search the forums for "Router skis", but here is one recent thread that got into it pretty good:
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/15257-all-thread-router-skiis.html

I hope this helps.


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

I have ued a drill press for one small project. I wouldn't make it a habit. Most drill press bearings are not meant for much side loading or the very high speeds. I just sold a DeWalt mounting plate that mounts on their radial arm saw. You mount your router motor in the plate. I just purchased a 1920's vintage RL Carter pin router. That will be one of my winter projects. The Carter uses your own router, therefore no special, outdated, unrepairable, obsolete motor. I had thought seriously about making one for my large table router using a 4 x 4, blocks, and plunger type toggle. Capacity would be limited. Having router on top is a plus.
Dan


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Maybe you're looking for something like this. It is in the book "Router Magic" by Bill Hylton.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one more way 

======


----------

